# Ex elegante antiqua tabella



## Redheadpebs

I am not sure if the spelling on the following is accurate. This statement is found below a picture of Andrea Palladio I found on the internet.


----------



## silvietta

Redheadpebs said:
			
		

> I am not sure if the spelling on the following is accurate. This statement is found below a picture of Andrea Palladio I found on the internet.


 
Hi, 
this is not italian, it's latin... I mean, the first part is surely latin
You are not in the right forum...  
In italian would be "da un raffinato antico dipinto" "from an anchient, elegant painting"
"aprod" it's not a latin word
"March" can't be a latin word too because of the final "h".
"Capra Babricios Vicentinos" seem a name, can't translate Capra, "Babricios" could be Fabricios, if so = Fabrizi Vicentini...
Silvia


----------



## silvietta

First of all I forgot: welcome to WR. I forgot also to tell that it would be better to repeat the sentence in the thread not only in the title and, but this is only my opinion, something like "hi" "hallo" or "please" would be nice ...

Silvia


----------



## Redheadpebs

Thank you for your help silvietta


----------



## walnut

Hi Redheadpebs and welcome 

I'm moving this thread to the Other Languages Forum, where it belongs.

Ciao, Walnut


----------



## Redheadpebs

Thank you Walnut.  I have already posted this in Other Languages.


----------



## Anne345

ex elegante antiqua tabella : (latin) from the elegant ancient picture 
aprod : (?) apud : at 

March ? 

Capra : (?) Villa Capra, or Villa Rotunda by Andrea Palladio architect, at Vicenza, Italy, 1566 to 1571 

Babricios (?) Fabricios = Fabricius : famly name. Carel Fabricius (1622 - 1654), was a painter 

Vicetinos (latin) : from Vincenza 

Sorry, it's not complete.


----------

